# Rubber lubricant



## kobe23

I am looking for lubricant material for my bands. Without lubricant I've shot over 100 shots and it have not break, however I noticed significant abrasion marks on the bands. Any lubricating materials that would not deteriorate the bands? Been using pure petroleum jelly.


----------



## Hit and run

talcum powder


----------



## kobe23

The petrolum jelly wear off after dozens of shots, talcum powder only last approx 10 shots...


----------



## Gwilym

petroleum jelly is a bad idea it deteriorates the bands. It says on condoms to only use water based lubricant not pertoleum jelly for this reason.


----------



## NightKnight

Corn Starch?


----------



## Northerner

I sometimes use* Turtle Wax F21 Super Protectant*. Walmart has the stuff. http://www.turtlewax.com.au/f21.htm

*303 Aerospace Protectant* is another product that some use. http://www.303products.com/shop303/index.cfm/category/65/303-aerospace-protectant.cfm

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## AZshooter

In most cases for mono fishing line, natural rubber goods, bicycle tubes and tires, and a wide variety of other synthetics, I use this method. I first clean the material with a commercial hand cleaner named "GOOP" {theres an illustration of a hand on the container). Rinse completely to remove all dirt, oils and foreign substances...allow to dry and apply ARMORALL, another popular rubber and synthetic cleaner and protector. This seems safe to use, and I have soaked rubber goods for an extended period of time with no adverse reactions. It`s excellent for extending the life and strength of fishing line...even 1 pound test lines.


----------



## Wingshooter

The very best lube I have found is Traxxas DiffLub 50k weight. You can get it in hobby shops it is for RC Car differentials. You onl use a small drop and wipe of the exess. A bottle lasts for years.


----------



## kobe23

Northerner said:


> I sometimes use* Turtle Wax F21 Super Protectant*. Walmart has the stuff. http://www.turtlewax.com.au/f21.htm
> 
> *303 Aerospace Protectant* is another product that some use. http://www.303produc...-protectant.cfm
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


Are they more like grease or oil? I don't want them to dry out or wear off after dozens of shots. Do they last like the grease in bearings?


----------



## Wingshooter

kobe23 said:


> I sometimes use* Turtle Wax F21 Super Protectant*. Walmart has the stuff. http://www.turtlewax.com.au/f21.htm
> 
> *303 Aerospace Protectant* is another product that some use. http://www.303produc...-protectant.cfm
> 
> Cheers,
> Northerner


Are they more like grease or oil? I don't want them to dry out or wear off after dozens of shots. Do they last like the grease in bearings?
[/quote]
Traaxx is silicone


----------



## Flatband

I no longer use lubricants but the 303 was the stuff I used. I have also heard very good things from the R/C people about Traaxx but I never tried it. I think any silicone based product will work but use it VERY SPARINGLY!!! Flatband


----------



## crapshot

try vegetable oil


----------



## crapshot

try streching small smooth leather tabs across fork tops


----------



## kobe23

crapshot said:


> try streching small smooth leather tabs across fork tops


It is to reduce abrasion between rubber, so tabs don't serve much purpose. Thanks anyway.


----------



## Bert

Got a lift with my old man tonight and he said you can get a white rubber lubricant for this purpose. ..Sold for model aircraft, the type that use a twisted rubber band to propel them. Hope that helps


----------



## Scouter

One advantage of being a hobby addict is you can use stuff from one hobby to another... Bert's Dad was spot on- The guys who fly free flight model aircraft (rubber powered) have been using rubber lube for years, those guys know rubber! Years back we used a 50/50 mix of Green soap and glycerin, you had to boil off the alcohol in the soap first.. It was good but messy. Then came Armor All or Son of a Gun polymer products and they were used, some guys used pure Silicone sprays, a company called A2Z (formally Peck Polymers) has two types of rubber lube used by the free flight guys ... Here is their website- http://www.a2zcorp.us/store/Category.asp?Cguid={F7F78067-21AA-43B2-877C-54F17395A391}&Category=ModelSupplies%3ARubber+Lube
Hope this helps! =)


----------



## saurian

Silicone will lubricate and not rot the bands, but if you get it on the band tie it may come undone, most ties will need friction


----------



## Bert

Ooh if anyone want Silicone i've just aquired a half full 5 ltr bottle of Dow Corning 200. ..uk please


----------



## newconvert

AZ shooter said:


> In most cases for mono fishing line, natural rubber goods, bicycle tubes and tires, and a wide variety of other synthetics, I use this method. I first clean the material with a commercial hand cleaner named "GOOP" {theres an illustration of a hand on the container). Rinse completely to remove all dirt, oils and foreign substances...allow to dry and apply ARMORALL, another popular rubber and synthetic cleaner and protector. This seems safe to use, and I have soaked rubber goods for an extended period of time with no adverse reactions. It`s excellent for extending the life and strength of fishing line...even 1 pound test lines.


armorall is supposed to once dried act as a magnifier, this would cause heat damage, it looks great but does accelerate car interior deterioration.


----------



## Hrawk

I'm a big fan of dusting my bands with a bit of talc, especially double / triple bands.

For me, this really seems to help with band life.


----------



## AZshooter

newconvert...I`m not sure where you are getting your information on use of Armorall or other treatments, but according to my personal tests over a period of twenty years (and many more years) the life of all products tested was extended and improved...The only real way for you to know for sure is for you to do your own personal tests and find the truth yourself...


----------

